# Swelling



## Femme (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anybody have any secret remedies to make swelling go down? Right now my nose is really really really swollen.. Very badly.  I've been putting butter on it (my grandma's secret remedy), and it's been sort of working.. I'm going to start icing a lot more but I need more suggestions


----------

